# Male gourami attacking female gourami



## biu_biu (7 mo ago)

My male dwarf gourami is making nest so I got him a honey gourami, but instead of mating he attack her like crazy. Its been a week he calm down a little but he still sprint at her every 10sec ….

Where can I get him a female that he will mate ?
I tried big Al Mississauga/Sca they only have dwarf in males 😢


----------

